# Favorite Shrimp Food



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

My shrimp favorite snack is 1) zucchini 2) Kale 3) mulberry leaves! The pictures below show some of my shrimp enjoying some small pieces of zucchini.
What are some of your favorite shrimp food?


----------



## bobjohnson (Apr 26, 2013)

I use omega one sinking vegetable wafers. I originally bought them for some otos but I noticed the shrimp liked them way more. Sometimes I feed them a few blood worms because they also seem to like those, or some of the fish flakes. Mine just seem to like everything.


----------



## mossball (Apr 3, 2015)

I once left some marimo balls in a jar and in the sunlight, then let algae grow all over them. Then I put one ball back into the tank and the shrimps congregated towards it! It was a really funny sight to see.

It was also really impressive to see how good of a cleanup job the shrimp did after a night.


----------

